# Pues lo de las Chortinas ucranianas a pelito no era coña



## Manoliko (28 Feb 2022)

Una pobre muchacha ucraniana de 22 años ha contactado conmigo a través de e-mail. Me ha escrito en inglés que acaba de llegar a Polonia pero no tiene donde quedarse, que necesita un hombre español bueno y amable que la saque de allí y quien sabe... quizá formar una familia. Me ha pedido que le ingrese 900 euros por paypal para comprar el billete de avión.

Por supuesto, me ha faltado tiempo, es una chica rubia guapísima y tiene pinta de buena persona. Ahora mismo Svetlana estará comprando el billete de avión para venir a Alicante, en breve me enviará un correo para decirme en que vuelo llega.

¡Jodeos! Para Manoliko ya se acabó el nuncafollismo.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (28 Feb 2022)




----------



## alguiencualquiera (28 Feb 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Una pobre muchacha ucraniana de 22 años ha contactado conmigo a través de e-mail. Me ha escrito en inglés que acaba de llegar a Polonia pero no tiene donde quedarse, que necesita un hombre español bueno y amable que la saque de allí y quien sabe... quizá formar una familia. Me ha pedido que le ingrese 900 euros por paypal para comprar el billete de avión.
> 
> Por supuesto, me ha faltado tiempo, es una chica rubia guapísima y tiene pinta de buena persona. Ahora mismo Svetlana estará comprando el billete de avión para venir a Alicante, en breve me enviará un correo para decirme en que vuelo llega.
> 
> ¡Jodeos! Para Manoliko ya se acabó el nuncafollismo.



¿No será un jáquer ruso? A mí hace tiempo me vino un mensaje de una tal Valentina XD putos jáquers rusos.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (28 Feb 2022)

otro esquizo al ignore


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (28 Feb 2022)

A los Dubaities les funciona.

[Ironic mode off ]


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (28 Feb 2022)

Por qué le seguía el juego a estos troll de mierda


----------



## alguiencualquiera (28 Feb 2022)

Sería gracioso hacerle decir a una ucraniana esto en inglés: 10 go free holes n l cool low


----------



## el segador (28 Feb 2022)

Buen trolleo Manoliko, un poco de humor picaresco en estos tiempos tan aciagos.


----------



## pioneer (28 Feb 2022)

Ya tardas en ingresarle 900 euros. Es más, redondea a los 1000.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (28 Feb 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Una pobre muchacha ucraniana de 22 años ha contactado conmigo a través de e-mail. Me ha escrito en inglés que acaba de llegar a Polonia pero no tiene donde quedarse, que necesita un hombre español bueno y amable que la saque de allí y quien sabe... quizá formar una familia. *Me ha pedido que le ingrese 900 euros por paypal para comprar el billete de avión.*
> 
> Por supuesto, me ha faltado tiempo, es una chica rubia guapísima y tiene pinta de buena persona. Ahora mismo Svetlana estará comprando el billete de avión para venir a Alicante, en breve me enviará un correo para decirme en que vuelo llega.
> 
> ¡Jodeos! Para Manoliko ya se acabó el nuncafollismo.



Fotos de las "chortinas" ...


----------



## Manoliko (28 Feb 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Fotos de las "chortinas" ...




Si claro... como si los negros tuviesen internet... ¿Es que no sabes que son muy pobres?

Tú lo que pasa es que tienes envidia de que me va a llegar una chortina ucraniana...


----------



## vanderwilde (28 Feb 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Una pobre muchacha ucraniana de 22 años ha contactado conmigo a través de e-mail. Me ha escrito en inglés que acaba de llegar a Polonia pero no tiene donde quedarse, que necesita un hombre español bueno y amable que la saque de allí y quien sabe... quizá formar una familia. Me ha pedido que le ingrese 900 euros por paypal para comprar el billete de avión.
> 
> Por supuesto, me ha faltado tiempo, es una chica rubia guapísima y tiene pinta de buena persona. Ahora mismo Svetlana estará comprando el billete de avión para venir a Alicante, en breve me enviará un correo para decirme en que vuelo llega.
> 
> ¡Jodeos! Para Manoliko ya se acabó el nuncafollismo.



Forma una familia virtual.




ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 962307





Un hijo mío se acerca a una de esas, y ya estaría yo con los nervios hechos polvo, y con la escopeta montada.

En la casa quiero una dama. Las putas a la carretera o donde se metan.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (28 Feb 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Forma una familia virtual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TomásPlatz (28 Feb 2022)

Me parece que es un timo. 

ojo! me parece...que quizas es verdad. 


































































NI EN TUS MEJORES PUTOS SUEÑOS


----------



## vanderwilde (28 Feb 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Si claro... como si los negros tuviesen internet... ¿Es que no sabes que son muy pobres?
> 
> Tú lo que pasa es que tienes envidia de que me va a llegar una chortina ucraniana...



Mejor que nosotros sí que viven.

Pobre es que no ve, o no quiere ver la realidad. A esos sí que se los comen por sopa.

En caso que fuese verdad, que no lo es, como el petardo te salga vano que tienes todas las papeletas... Qué dios se ampare de ti, porque otra cosa a la que agarrarte no tendrías.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (28 Feb 2022)

Qué suerte. Yo estoy esperando a la mia


----------



## Carlos París (28 Feb 2022)

Poco me parece. Yo le enviaría 3.000 euros al menos, que lo mismo su madre está enferma y eso.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (28 Feb 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Fotos de las "chortinas" ...


----------



## Ángel de Luz (28 Feb 2022)

jjajajjajajajaj


----------



## A.Daimiel (28 Feb 2022)

A ver si con un poco de suerte te la tiras, amego.


----------



## The Replicant (28 Feb 2022)

Buena historia pero faltan shemales

taluecs


----------



## Aventino (28 Feb 2022)

El timo, el cuento más conocido desde los primeros tiempos de las redes sociales,
por los menos tiene dos décadas de antigüedad: una tía que conoces en las redes 
se enamora perdidamente de ti -por la matadora foto de perfil que teneis- y se quiere
venir en "plan casamiento y barra libre de xoxo de aquí a la eternidad" , naturalmente
ella no tiene como costearse el pasaje, te pide dinero para ello...
adiós dinero.


----------



## Manoliko (28 Feb 2022)

Aventino dijo:


> El timo, el cuento más conocido desde los primeros tiempos de las redes sociales,
> por los menos tiene dos décadas de antigüedad: una tía que conoces en las redes
> se enamora perdidamente de ti -por la matadora foto de perfil que teneis- y se quiere
> venir en "plan casamiento y barra libre de xoxo de aquí a la eternidad" , naturalmente
> ...



Como os corroe la envidia...

Svetlana me escribirá, me escribirá... debe estar a punto.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (28 Feb 2022)

Si viene a Alicante le pago unas fantas y te la estropeó, si es cierto pasa una paisano!


----------



## Aventino (28 Feb 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Como os corroe la envidia...



Dejad que pase el tiempo y me cuentas.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (28 Feb 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Fotos de las "chortinas" ...



Jajajaja


----------



## asiqué (28 Feb 2022)




----------



## RayoSombrio (28 Feb 2022)

Buf, estas tipas aman el dinero de forma muy intensa.


----------



## Madafaca (28 Feb 2022)

Ojo, que la que desembarque en Alicante no sea Svetlana sino Svetlano, un transformer de Kiev.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (28 Feb 2022)

- Hola, Manoliko. Soy Svetlana, la foto que mandé era de hace 5 años jijijij


----------



## asiqué (28 Feb 2022)

Ilustro con crueldad; estas chortis eslavas nunca vendran aqui, abran los Hojos, seran refugiadas, si, pero en Dubai.










y mucho menos las de mi hilo dedicado a Chortis eslavas 10 medio famosas…






HILO DE SEGUIMIENTO DE CHORTIS ESLAVAS 10


Tras poner las fotos en varios hilos he decidido unificar en uno solo la coleccion que tengo. Hay 2 que me tienen loco. Mary Nabokova Nata Lee




www.burbuja.info


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (28 Feb 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Una pobre muchacha ucraniana de 22 años ha contactado conmigo a través de e-mail. Me ha escrito en inglés que acaba de llegar a Polonia pero no tiene donde quedarse, que necesita un hombre español bueno y amable que la saque de allí y quien sabe... quizá formar una familia. Me ha pedido que le ingrese 900 euros por paypal para comprar el billete de avión.
> 
> Por supuesto, me ha faltado tiempo, es una chica rubia guapísima y tiene pinta de buena persona. Ahora mismo Svetlana estará comprando el billete de avión para venir a Alicante, en breve me enviará un correo para decirme en que vuelo llega.
> 
> ¡Jodeos! Para Manoliko ya se acabó el nuncafollismo.



Príncipe árabe pide que le des 900€ para poder pasar su fortuna de 990.000.000.000 millones de $ a tu cuenta.


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (28 Feb 2022)

Eso paga 900 euros que a la supuesta ucraniana no la vas ni a oler jajaja!


----------



## gpm (28 Feb 2022)

alguiencualquiera dijo:


> ¿No será un jáquer ruso? A mí hace tiempo me vino un mensaje de una tal Valentina XD putos jáquers rusos.




Que va es completamente cierto.


----------



## Trurl (28 Feb 2022)

¡Jajaja!, Al negro nigeriano, ruso o ukraniano del otro lado de la pantalla le habrán ingresado cientos de euros un ejército de nuncafollistas de todo el mundo occidental y los tendrá esperando hasta que les pida un poco más de dinero porque ha encontrado dificultades para salir del país.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (28 Feb 2022)

gpm dijo:


> Que va es completamente cierto.



Vale, entonces eso significa que no, gracias y hasta luego.


----------



## The Hellion (28 Feb 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Si claro... como si los negros tuviesen internet... ¿Es que no sabes que son muy pobres?
> 
> Tú lo que pasa es que tienes envidia de que me va a llegar una chortina ucraniana...



A mi me ha escrito un príncipe nigeriano, y voy a ser rico!!!


----------



## Manoliko (28 Feb 2022)

Vaya hombre... ¡que faena!... resulta que la policía polaca la está chantajeando. Le han retenido el pasaporte y amenazan con no dejarla salir del país si no les entrega 300 euros. Pues nada, he tenido que hacer un nuevo ingreso, que remedio.


----------



## Noega (28 Feb 2022)

¡¡¡ Puto rata !!! Haberle ingresado 1200 , 900 para el avion y el resto para comprarse algo bonito.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (28 Feb 2022)

Yo una vez respondí a uno de esos mails para seguir la coña. A la supuesta rusa la insultaba, la llamaba puta cerda suponiendo que ni entenderían lo que decía.
Empecé a pedirle fotos en tetas y al final...me llegaron.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (28 Feb 2022)

Como poco te esta tomando un vuelo Kiew Madrid los hay ya por 200 y pico


----------



## Setapéfranses (28 Feb 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Una pobre muchacha ucraniana de 22 años ha contactado conmigo a través de e-mail. Me ha escrito en inglés que acaba de llegar a Polonia pero no tiene donde quedarse, que necesita un hombre español bueno y amable que la saque de allí y quien sabe... quizá formar una familia. Me ha pedido que le ingrese 900 euros por paypal para comprar el billete de avión.
> 
> Por supuesto, me ha faltado tiempo, es una chica rubia guapísima y tiene pinta de buena persona. Ahora mismo Svetlana estará comprando el billete de avión para venir a Alicante, en breve me enviará un correo para decirme en que vuelo llega.
> 
> ¡Jodeos! Para Manoliko ya se acabó el nuncafollismo.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (28 Feb 2022)

......m.mmm.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Manoliko (28 Feb 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> ......m.mmm.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Para lo que paga el hijo de puta del calvo...


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (28 Feb 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Fotos de las "chortinas" ...



Estos son príncipes nigerianos. Tienen fabulosas herencias por cobrar , pero necesitan tus 900 leuros para desbloquear no sé qué de unos trámites


----------



## aron01 (28 Feb 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Una pobre muchacha ucraniana de 22 años ha contactado conmigo a través de e-mail. Me ha escrito en inglés que acaba de llegar a Polonia pero no tiene donde quedarse, que necesita un hombre español bueno y amable que la saque de allí y quien sabe... quizá formar una familia. Me ha pedido que le ingrese 900 euros por paypal para comprar el billete de avión.
> 
> Por supuesto, me ha faltado tiempo, es una chica rubia guapísima y tiene pinta de buena persona. Ahora mismo Svetlana estará comprando el billete de avión para venir a Alicante, en breve me enviará un correo para decirme en que vuelo llega.
> 
> ¡Jodeos! Para Manoliko ya se acabó el nuncafollismo.



¿Te ha dicho que para seguir hablando con ella has de dar tu número de tarjeta y los 3 números de detrás?. Lo digo para que tengas cuidado con esta gente porque hay mucho estafador que se aprovecha de estas situaciones.
Ahora bien, veo que eres una persona buena y siendo alicantino debes de tener un buen corazón. Por ser tú, te protejo de estafadores por 100€/mes sin intereses por Paypal y así te despreocupas mientras cuidas de Svetlana. Un abrazo.


----------



## Albion (28 Feb 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 962307



Mataría a 10000 chechenos por rozar una teta de esas diosas.


----------



## Floid (28 Feb 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Una pobre muchacha ucraniana de 22 años ha contactado conmigo a través de e-mail. Me ha escrito en inglés que acaba de llegar a Polonia pero no tiene donde quedarse, que necesita un hombre español bueno y amable que la saque de allí y quien sabe... quizá formar una familia. Me ha pedido que le ingrese 900 euros por paypal para comprar el billete de avión.
> 
> Por supuesto, me ha faltado tiempo, es una chica rubia guapísima y tiene pinta de buena persona. Ahora mismo Svetlana estará comprando el billete de avión para venir a Alicante, en breve me enviará un correo para decirme en que vuelo llega.
> 
> ¡Jodeos! Para Manoliko ya se acabó el nuncafollismo.



Suerte tendras que te hayan timado, no vaya a ser que venga con Dimitrov , y te troceen despues de torturarte un par de dias para sacar toda tu pasta.


----------



## Vorsicht (28 Feb 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Una pobre muchacha ucraniana de 22 años ha contactado conmigo a través de e-mail. Me ha escrito en inglés que acaba de llegar a Polonia pero no tiene donde quedarse, que necesita un hombre español bueno y amable que la saque de allí y quien sabe... quizá formar una familia. Me ha pedido que le ingrese 900 euros por paypal para comprar el billete de avión.
> 
> Por supuesto, me ha faltado tiempo, es una chica rubia guapísima y tiene pinta de buena persona. Ahora mismo Svetlana estará comprando el billete de avión para venir a Alicante, en breve me enviará un correo para decirme en que vuelo llega.
> 
> ¡Jodeos! Para Manoliko ya se acabó el nuncafollismo.



Si llegas a añadir que tiene un hijo híbrido de su anterior relación con un alien lo bordas!!!
3/10


----------



## Tierra Azul (28 Feb 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Una pobre muchacha ucraniana de 22 años ha contactado conmigo a través de e-mail. Me ha escrito en inglés que acaba de llegar a Polonia pero no tiene donde quedarse, que necesita un hombre español bueno y amable que la saque de allí y quien sabe... quizá formar una familia. Me ha pedido que le ingrese 900 euros por paypal para comprar el billete de avión.
> 
> Por supuesto, me ha faltado tiempo, es una chica rubia guapísima y tiene pinta de buena persona. Ahora mismo Svetlana estará comprando el billete de avión para venir a Alicante, en breve me enviará un correo para decirme en que vuelo llega.
> 
> ¡Jodeos! Para Manoliko ya se acabó el nuncafollismo.



Te encontraras con una polla entre sus bonicas piernas, lo sabes


----------



## Sergey Vodka (28 Feb 2022)

Seguro que esa"chortina" tiene más rabo que la Pantera Rosa.


----------



## danilovix (28 Feb 2022)

El burbujo que no folle este año, ya no podrá hacerlo jamás


----------



## MagdalenaCruella (28 Feb 2022)

Lo peor es que en este foro hay más de un mongolo que ingresaría los 900€ y lo que hiciera falta


----------



## Otrasvidas (28 Feb 2022)

Dentro de poco empezarán las quejas de las bigotudas.


----------



## Lionelhut (28 Feb 2022)

No se yo.. pero eso huele raro,parece que estan timando al op. Si al menos hubieras quedado en alguna cafeteria o restaurante…Por cierto, tienes alguna foto de ella? Solo la quiero para admirar la belleza eslava nada de pajearme y esas cosas… Bueno como mucho tocarme un poco y sacar el veneno pero poca cosa.
Saludos amigo q tengas un buen dia.


----------



## jordi1980 (28 Feb 2022)

Prepara vaselina de buena, que el vuelo de Lagos hasta aquí es largo y vendrá con el músculo bien cargadito...
Pues hablando en serio alguno pillará cacho seguro pero otros van a caer en las redes


----------



## Rovusthiano (28 Feb 2022)

Hola por la carretera.


----------



## Rovusthiano (28 Feb 2022)

Aventino dijo:


> El timo, el cuento más conocido desde los primeros tiempos de las redes sociales,
> por los menos tiene dos décadas de antigüedad: una tía que conoces en las redes
> se enamora perdidamente de ti -por la matadora foto de perfil que teneis- y se quiere
> venir en "plan casamiento y barra libre de xoxo de aquí a la eternidad" , naturalmente
> ...



Te dejas que quien escribe es un nigeriano.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (28 Feb 2022)

Las ucranianas ( que son igual que las rusas) son mas japutas que las españolas. De ser cierta la fantasmada, preparate, porque estas te sacan lo que no tienes y encima quedas como un puto pringao.


----------



## rondo (28 Feb 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Una pobre muchacha ucraniana de 22 años ha contactado conmigo a través de e-mail. Me ha escrito en inglés que acaba de llegar a Polonia pero no tiene donde quedarse, que necesita un hombre español bueno y amable que la saque de allí y quien sabe... quizá formar una familia. Me ha pedido que le ingrese 900 euros por paypal para comprar el billete de avión.
> 
> Por supuesto, me ha faltado tiempo, es una chica rubia guapísima y tiene pinta de buena persona. Ahora mismo Svetlana estará comprando el billete de avión para venir a Alicante, en breve me enviará un correo para decirme en que vuelo llega.
> 
> ¡Jodeos! Para Manoliko ya se acabó el nuncafollismo.



Svetlana la misma que me escribió pidiéndome lo mismo


----------



## Manoliko (28 Feb 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Svetlana la misma que me escribió pidiéndome lo mismo



¿Cómo va a ser la misma? Hay muchas Svetlanas, necio.


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (28 Feb 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 962307



ofu que locura


----------



## rondo (28 Feb 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Cómo va a ser la misma? Hay muchas Svetlanas, necio.



Si claro y todas te piden 900 e


----------



## Manoliko (28 Feb 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Si claro y todas te piden 900 e



¿Que tiene que ver? Simple casualidad.


----------



## Chortina Premium (28 Feb 2022)

Me pido 2, pero no suelto un rublo, yo pongo alojamiento y comida.

siempre a pelo, of course


----------



## Chino Negro (28 Feb 2022)

Si no habéis hecho videollamada no me fiaría


----------



## machote hispano (28 Feb 2022)

¿Qué mierda hilo es este, no había uno parecido con respecto al Covid? 

No pienso leer nada.


----------



## rondo (28 Feb 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Que tiene que ver? Simple casualidad.



deberías darle 6000 e


----------



## Godofredo1099 (28 Feb 2022)

A mi me escribieron sobre una herencia de un tío abuelo mío en Nigeria, estamos todos de suerte!


----------



## otropepito (28 Feb 2022)

A mi me pasó lo mismo hace unos años. Pero me hice un lío con la transferencia y le mandé el dinero 2 veces. Eran 1400 x 2= 2800 euros. Era más caro porque la chica me dijo que tenia miedo de venir en clase turista y que le tocará al lado algún desaprensivo. El caso es que llegaron a mi casa 2 señoritas en vez de una. Curiosamente ambas eran ninfómanas. Tuve que descartar a una de ellas porque ambas estaban celosas la una de la otra.

Otro día os cuento cuando me tocaron una montaña de iPhones en un sorteo. Y es que cuando leo "Haz click aquí" no me puedo resistir. Al final los usé para alicatar un cuarto de baño.


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (1 Mar 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Una pobre muchacha ucraniana de 22 años ha contactado conmigo a través de e-mail. Me ha escrito en inglés que acaba de llegar a Polonia pero no tiene donde quedarse, que necesita un hombre español bueno y amable que la saque de allí y quien sabe... quizá formar una familia. Me ha pedido que le ingrese 900 euros por paypal para comprar el billete de avión.
> 
> Por supuesto, me ha faltado tiempo, es una chica rubia guapísima y tiene pinta de buena persona. Ahora mismo Svetlana estará comprando el billete de avión para venir a Alicante, en breve me enviará un correo para decirme en que vuelo llega.
> 
> ¡Jodeos! Para Manoliko ya se acabó el nuncafollismo.



Un billete de Polonia a España vale 19 euros, no 900 €. Vaya paja mental.


----------



## keler (1 Mar 2022)

Si me presentas a su prima la puedo pagar su billete de avión. Si tiene hijos también, no me importa. Por favor me siento muy solo en mi Doritocueva.


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Mar 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Una pobre muchacha ucraniana de 22 años ha contactado conmigo a través de e-mail. Me ha escrito en inglés que acaba de llegar a Polonia pero no tiene donde quedarse, que necesita un hombre español bueno y amable que la saque de allí y quien sabe... quizá formar una familia. Me ha pedido que le ingrese 900 euros por paypal para comprar el billete de avión.
> 
> Por supuesto, me ha faltado tiempo, es una chica rubia guapísima y tiene pinta de buena persona. Ahora mismo Svetlana estará comprando el billete de avión para venir a Alicante, en breve me enviará un correo para decirme en que vuelo llega.
> 
> ¡Jodeos! Para Manoliko ya se acabó el nuncafollismo.



Te vas a hartar de follar, cabrón,

te envidio.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (1 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ilustro con crueldad; estas chortis eslavas nunca vendran aqui, abran los Hojos, seran refugiadas, si, pero en Dubai.
> Ver archivo adjunto 962463
> Ver archivo adjunto 962464
> Ver archivo adjunto 962467
> ...


----------



## Sardónica (1 Mar 2022)

Mira a ver porque se ha llenado internet de timadores tipo pobrecito ucraniano.


----------



## circodelia2 (1 Mar 2022)

Qué suerte has tenido, cómo te envidio. 
....


----------



## ChortiHunter (1 Mar 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Una pobre muchacha ucraniana de 22 años ha contactado conmigo a través de e-mail. Me ha escrito en inglés que acaba de llegar a Polonia pero no tiene donde quedarse, que necesita un hombre español bueno y amable que la saque de allí y quien sabe... quizá formar una familia. Me ha pedido que le ingrese 900 euros por paypal para comprar el billete de avión.
> 
> Por supuesto, me ha faltado tiempo, es una chica rubia guapísima y tiene pinta de buena persona. Ahora mismo Svetlana estará comprando el billete de avión para venir a Alicante, en breve me enviará un correo para decirme en que vuelo llega.
> 
> ¡Jodeos! Para Manoliko ya se acabó el nuncafollismo.



Joder, lo que decía yo, ahora vamos a ver hilos de burbujos presumiendo de sus novias ukranianas


----------



## sinosuke (1 Mar 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Una pobre muchacha ucraniana de 22 años ha contactado conmigo a través de e-mail. Me ha escrito en inglés que acaba de llegar a Polonia pero no tiene donde quedarse, que necesita un hombre español bueno y amable que la saque de allí y quien sabe... quizá formar una familia. Me ha pedido que le ingrese 900 euros por paypal para comprar el billete de avión.
> 
> Por supuesto, me ha faltado tiempo, es una chica rubia guapísima y tiene pinta de buena persona. Ahora mismo Svetlana estará comprando el billete de avión para venir a Alicante, en breve me enviará un correo para decirme en que vuelo llega.
> 
> ¡Jodeos! Para Manoliko ya se acabó el nuncafollismo.





Joder que cabronazo!! Has triunfado!!

Cuando llegue, se caballeroso y atento con la muchacha, que seguro que es virgen.......


----------



## Kenthomi (1 Mar 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Una pobre muchacha ucraniana de 22 años ha contactado conmigo a través de e-mail. Me ha escrito en inglés que acaba de llegar a Polonia pero no tiene donde quedarse, que necesita un hombre español bueno y amable que la saque de allí y quien sabe... quizá formar una familia. Me ha pedido que le ingrese 900 euros por paypal para comprar el billete de avión.
> 
> Por supuesto, me ha faltado tiempo, es una chica rubia guapísima y tiene pinta de buena persona. Ahora mismo Svetlana estará comprando el billete de avión para venir a Alicante, en breve me enviará un correo para decirme en que vuelo llega.
> 
> ¡Jodeos! Para Manoliko ya se acabó el nuncafollismo.



No puedes ser verdad pedazo de zumbao

MANOLIKOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Mar 2022)

Esa chica tiene mucha suerte, la que me contactó a mí me dijo que su billete costaba 1.400 euros junto con el permiso de residencia, que es lo caro, tuve que pedir un crédito al Cofidis al 24% TAE pero yo tampoco me quedo sin mi xoxito prieto, la inversión merece la pena. La mía tiene unos ojazos verdes que flipas y un escote de vértigo en la foto espero que en su maleta traiga ese modelito y otros similares uffff.

Larysa, te convertiré en mi esposa. Adjudicada a mí


----------



## BogadeAriete (1 Mar 2022)

Cambie Svetlana por Raluca la cerda de 120 kilos que hace rotondas en Timisoara y me lo creo.


----------



## derepen (1 Mar 2022)

Hola soy Svetlana, de 19 anios, estoy muy tierna me gusta polla en culo, ¿Me ingresa mil euro en Paypal?

¿Era algo así?


----------



## Manoliko (1 Mar 2022)

Empiezo a estar preocupado. No he vuelto a saber nada de Svetlana desde que le ingresé los otros 300 euros. ¿Creéis que le habrá pasado algo? ¿La tendrán retenida? ¿Habrá perdido el movil?


----------



## derepen (1 Mar 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Empiezo a estar preocupado. No he vuelto a saber nada de Svetlana desde que le ingresé los otros 300 euros. ¿Creéis que le habrá pasado algo? ¿La tendrán retenida? *¿Habrá perdido el movil?*



Ahí lo tienes.


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Mar 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Empiezo a estar preocupado. No he vuelto a saber nada de Svetlana desde que le ingresé los otros 300 euros. ¿Creéis que le habrá pasado algo? ¿La tendrán retenida? ¿Habrá perdido el movil?



Yo creo que tienes que mandarle otros 500 pavos más,

ya sabes que ahora es difícil de salir del país y hay que sobornar a los de inmigración en el aeropuerto,

por las chortis ucras lo que sea,

suerte, estás haciendo una buena labor.


----------



## sinosuke (1 Mar 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Habrá perdido el movil?




No seas rata y envíale 900 míseros euros más para que la chavala se pueda comprar un iphone 13....

Y en el remoto caso de perder contacto con ella tú tranquilo, hay más chorti-ucras a las que puedes ayudar altruista y generosamente.

Y son todas tal que así.....








.


----------



## Roquete (1 Mar 2022)

No dejéis de ver esto:


----------



## Zepequenhô (1 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 962307



Ucras a pelito o bombazos en el Donbass.


----------



## ChadVenudo (1 Mar 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Una pobre muchacha ucraniana de 22 años ha contactado conmigo a través de e-mail. Me ha escrito en inglés que acaba de llegar a Polonia pero no tiene donde quedarse, que necesita un hombre español bueno y amable que la saque de allí y quien sabe... quizá formar una familia. Me ha pedido que le ingrese 900 euros por paypal para comprar el billete de avión.
> 
> Por supuesto, me ha faltado tiempo, es una chica rubia guapísima y tiene pinta de buena persona. Ahora mismo Svetlana estará comprando el billete de avión para venir a Alicante, en breve me enviará un correo para decirme en que vuelo llega.
> 
> ¡Jodeos! Para Manoliko ya se acabó el nuncafollismo.


----------



## SNB Superstar (1 Mar 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Pues lo de las Chortinas ucranianas a pelito no era coña



Puhez no:

Hun jordo y hun PCM de Lujo se de ban ha Poloña ha por cortinas hukras


----------



## Demostenes (1 Mar 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Una pobre muchacha ucraniana de 22 años ha contactado conmigo a través de e-mail. Me ha escrito en inglés que acaba de llegar a Polonia pero no tiene donde quedarse, que necesita un hombre español bueno y amable que la saque de allí y quien sabe... quizá formar una familia. Me ha pedido que le ingrese 900 euros por paypal para comprar el billete de avión.
> 
> Por supuesto, me ha faltado tiempo, es una chica rubia guapísima y tiene pinta de buena persona. Ahora mismo Svetlana estará comprando el billete de avión para venir a Alicante, en breve me enviará un correo para decirme en que vuelo llega.
> 
> ¡Jodeos! Para Manoliko ya se acabó el nuncafollismo.



Vigila tus riñones


----------



## Ratona001 (1 Mar 2022)

Dile que te envié 400€ y que le envías un par de llaves vía DHL a Polonia. Para que así cuando venga pueda entrar en casa ya que tú trabajas fuera muchas horas.


Seguro que son los mismos estafadores del tema pisos-llave. Y siempre DHL. Nunca otra empresa de envíos.

En mi barrio hay gente apuntándose a listas para admitir familias / gente en casa.


Si me obligan a meter a alguien... Por ley. Al sótano que va. 

Ya veréis la sorpresa cuando se presenten turco-chinas tordacas cargadas de neños con esos rasgos que de caucásico las ganas. O chechenas con el pañuelon y el fardo oliendo el coño a Pseudomonas.


----------



## atasco (1 Mar 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Una pobre muchacha ucraniana de 22 años ha contactado conmigo a través de e-mail. Me ha escrito en inglés que acaba de llegar a Polonia pero no tiene donde quedarse, que necesita un hombre español bueno y amable que la saque de allí y quien sabe... quizá formar una familia. Me ha pedido que le ingrese 900 euros por paypal para comprar el billete de avión.
> 
> Por supuesto, me ha faltado tiempo, es una chica rubia guapísima y tiene pinta de buena persona. Ahora mismo Svetlana estará comprando el billete de avión para venir a Alicante, en breve me enviará un correo para decirme en que vuelo llega.
> 
> ¡Jodeos! Para Manoliko ya se acabó el nuncafollismo.



muchas lagunas veo yo ahi


----------



## circodelia2 (1 Mar 2022)

Ucranianita huerfanita y AK47 en el mismo pack... qué suertudo. 
....


----------



## Kalikatres (1 Mar 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Una pobre muchacha ucraniana de 22 años ha contactado conmigo a través de e-mail. Me ha escrito en inglés que acaba de llegar a Polonia pero no tiene donde quedarse, que necesita un hombre español bueno y amable que la saque de allí y quien sabe... quizá formar una familia. Me ha pedido que le ingrese 900 euros por paypal para comprar el billete de avión.
> 
> Por supuesto, me ha faltado tiempo, es una chica rubia guapísima y tiene pinta de buena persona. Ahora mismo Svetlana estará comprando el billete de avión para venir a Alicante, en breve me enviará un correo para decirme en que vuelo llega.
> 
> ¡Jodeos! Para Manoliko ya se acabó el nuncafollismo.



Qué cabrón! pero me he reído muchísimo. Me hacía falta.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (2 Mar 2022)

Lionelhut dijo:


> No se yo.. pero eso huele raro,parece que estan timando al op. Si al menos hubieras quedado en alguna cafeteria o restaurante…Por cierto, tienes alguna foto de ella? Solo la quiero para admirar la belleza eslava nada de pajearme y esas cosas… Bueno como mucho tocarme un poco y sacar el veneno pero poca cosa.
> Saludos amigo q tengas un buen dia.



Cuando pidas foto, no te olvides del ya clásico....

"es que es para un amigo" o "es para una tesis que estoy haciendo"


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (2 Mar 2022)

Alguien tan profundamente sub-normal, sólo puedes ser votante de un partido. VOX. ¿Me equivoco?

















































Spoiler



NO


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (2 Mar 2022)

Ya tenemos nuevo proxeneta en Burbuja.






Feministas lesbianas y proxenetas quieren "acoger" a refugiadas Ucranianas menores de 18 años.


Pues eso, que podemos ver a las Feministas Lesbianas diciendo en Facebook todo el santo y puñetero día eso de: "hay que "acoger" a las refugiadas Ucranianas y Afganas, pero SOLO a las que no tengan ya hijos, y sean menores de 18 años" A los hombres blancos heteros... a esos que les por el culo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Papo de luz (2 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 962307



Ve esta foto una charo pelofrito y le deben entrar los siete males. Luego que si sororidad y tal...


----------

